# Anyone know of any live listings for Guelph (On) and area?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am trying to find some kind of live music event/club listings for Guelph and area. Anyone know of anything?

Thanks


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Pollstar has a few listings (but not so much the local acts)

http://www.pollstar.com/tour/search...City&PSKey=Y&StartSearch.x=8&StartSearch.y=10

Maybe U of G has a student paper with more local listings. I see Folkways is putting on a Steve Dawson show next week. I think K-W probably has a lot more going on than Guelph, club and concert wise.

Pete


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

check echo magazine for good live listings of guelph KW cambridge and stratford. it's under the heading "calendar"


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

keep checking, there is a small paper that lists each venue with who is playing, have only seen a copy once, several months ago.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the Echo link. I knew there was some type of 'eye' magazine for that area, but I couldn't remember what it was called.\

p.s. 1000 posts!


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

www.overhear.com


----------

